
Online flag waver - billpg
https://krikienoid.github.io/flagwaver/
======
billpg
I use this to test flags. A flag may look fine when flat and still, but it has
to work and be recognizable under windy conditions too.

~~~
Etheryte
Just out of curiosity — what is it that you do that requires creating (I
assume) a large set of new flags?

~~~
cmg
In my case, I work for a design studio that often creates branded flags (along
with awnings, signage, stickers, etc) for restaurants and other storefronts.
This is going to be great for our designers to test out what their flags will
look like under semi-realistic wind conditions!

~~~
harrisjt
What types of patterns don't work on realistic flags?

~~~
cmg
Stuff that's heavily reliant on text, mostly. So we'll try to use logo marks
that are identifiable as the brand instead of using the full place's name.

~~~
zeveb
Sounds like adapting rules for mediæval heraldry might be useful for y'all.
Shields & livery, after all, were meant to be clearly visible from a distance,
in poor conditions, while the viewers were in psychological distress.

Likewise, flags which use bold swathes of colour & logos are more likely to be
recognisable than wordy texts.

------
helb
If you don't see the flagpole, your WebGL implementation might be broken. I
had to launch Chrome on a dedicated GPU (using optirun/bumblebee), it didn't
work on the Intel one. A lot of stuff is logged into console, the relevant
part is probably "extension `GL_ARB_gpu_shader5' unsupported in fragment
shader". I guess my laptop is just too old.

Thinkpad T420, i5-2540M (didn't work) & Quadro NVS 4200M (works), Linux.

~~~
mattcoles
Anyone had any luck with Firefox on any system?

~~~
tazard
Firefox Focus on Android works fine

~~~
Kudos
That uses a Chrome rendering engine.

------
slimshady94
The title immediately made me think that this would be a competitive multi-
player webgame that invoked the patriotism of users to keep their country's
flag flying.

~~~
DonHopkins
Every tweet with a country's hashtag provides a tiny little gust of wind to
their flag.

------
verelo
Sharing these is very hard as the URL takes the b64 content and most places
i've tried to send this don't take URL's this long (i cannot even shorten it
with bitly or our internal url shortener). It'd be nice if it took the URL to
make this happen!

~~~
blattimwind
If you hand it an URL, the URL remains an URL.

E.g.
[https://krikienoid.github.io/flagwaver/#?src=https%3A%2F%2Fu...](https://krikienoid.github.io/flagwaver/#?src=https%3A%2F%2Fupload.wikimedia.org%2Fwikipedia%2Fcommons%2Fthumb%2Ff%2Ffb%2FFlag_of_Germany_%2528state%2529.svg%2F1000px-
Flag_of_Germany_%2528state%2529.svg.png)

~~~
verelo
Thanks and interesting, i passed it a URL but it gave me a b64 version. I am
wondering if something changed. I certainly didn't provide it b64 previously.

------
DonHopkins
From the code:

[https://krikienoid.github.io/flagwaver/js/flagwaver.js](https://krikienoid.github.io/flagwaver/js/flagwaver.js)

Aug 3 2012

Since I started working for a new startup not too long ago, I commute between
home and work for over 2 hours a day. Although this means less time on
three.js, I try getting a little coding on the train.

This set of experiments started from a simple hook's law doodle, to spring
simulation, string simulation, and I realized I once again stepped onto
physics and particle simulation, this time, more specifically soft body
physics.

Based on the "Advanced Character Physics" article, this experiment attempts to
use a "massless" cloth simulation model. It's somewhat similiar but simplier
to most cloth simulations I found.

This was coded out fairly quickly, so expect more to come meanwhile feel free
to experiment yourself and share

Cheers, Graphics Noob (aka @Blurspline, zz85)

Suggested Readings:

Advanced Character Physics by Thomas Jakobsen Character:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20070610223835/http:/www.teknikus...](http://web.archive.org/web/20070610223835/http:/www.teknikus.dk/tj/gdc2001.htm)

[http://freespace.virgin.net/hugo.elias/models/m_cloth.htm](http://freespace.virgin.net/hugo.elias/models/m_cloth.htm)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloth_modeling](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloth_modeling)

[http://cg.alexandra.dk/tag/spring-mass-
system/](http://cg.alexandra.dk/tag/spring-mass-system/)

Real-time Cloth Animation:

[http://www.darwin3d.com/gamedev/articles/col0599.pdf](http://www.darwin3d.com/gamedev/articles/col0599.pdf)

------
berbec
Very nice. Is there an option to remove the text and forms once you load a
file/url?

My test:
[https://krikienoid.github.io/flagwaver/#?src=http%3A%2F%2Fim...](https://krikienoid.github.io/flagwaver/#?src=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.fanpop.com%2Fimages%2Fimage_uploads%2FRepublicans-
For-Voldemort-debate-678442_504_157.jpg)

~~~
mcknz
[https://krikienoid.github.io/flagwaver/#?src=https%3A%2F%2Fo...](https://krikienoid.github.io/flagwaver/#?src=https%3A%2F%2Fother98-agitpopcommunica.netdna-
ssl.com%2Fwp-
content%2Fuploads%2Fsites%2F3%2F2017%2F09%2Fb7a563b59a00d847f8025209cba0721d.png)

------
screaminghawk
This would have been a great reference during New Zealand's failed flag
referendum.

Long live laser kiwi!

~~~
spectre
[https://krikienoid.github.io/flagwaver/#?src=https%3A%2F%2Fi...](https://krikienoid.github.io/flagwaver/#?src=https%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FBB25stO.jpg)

------
TomMckenny
nope, still no improvement for:

[http://www.idahostatesman.com/news/state/idaho/article720305...](http://www.idahostatesman.com/news/state/idaho/article72030522.html)

~~~
kolpa
You have to share the attempt:
[https://krikienoid.github.io/flagwaver/#?src=http%3A%2F%2Fww...](https://krikienoid.github.io/flagwaver/#?src=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.idahostatesman.com%2Fnews%2Fstate%2Fidaho%2F1qvgjx%2Fpicture72030512%2Falternates%2FLANDSCAPE_1140%2Fpocatello%2520flag)

------
tabs_masterrace
Only getting a white flag using this:

[https://thepiratebay.org/static/img/tpb.jpg](https://thepiratebay.org/static/img/tpb.jpg)

~~~
askvictor
perhaps their hosting service (or your ISP, depending on where the image gets
pulled to) blocks connections or DNS lookups to TBP?

Update: looking at the JS console, it looks like CORS policy is preventing
this: Access to Image at
'[https://thepiratebay.org/static/img/tpb.jpg'](https://thepiratebay.org/static/img/tpb.jpg')
from origin '[https://krikienoid.github.io'](https://krikienoid.github.io')
has been blocked by CORS policy: No 'Access-Control-Allow-Origin' header is
present on the requested resource. Origin
'[https://krikienoid.github.io'](https://krikienoid.github.io') is therefore
not allowed access.

------
progval
It even works perfectly with transparent PNGs!

------
jeggerly
They need to add a giphy option

